
Combining online and offline tests to improve Facebook’s News Feed ranking - moneil971
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/online-and-offline-tests-to-improve-news-feed-ranking/
======
moneil971
Relevant piece on Gaussian process:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19561179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19561179)

